# Magia General > Hilos Destacados >  Videos de magia

## Vestrie

Cuando estoy solo en casa, mi pareja está trabajando y los niños se van a la cama, me gusta sentarme en mi sofá y ver programas de magia en Youtube. A mi ciudad no llega nadie que me parezca de interés, siempre son humoristas o personas que todavía están con los viejos trucos de toda la vida, pero en el caso de los vídeos que pueden verse por Internet, todo es diferente, puedo ver incluso aquellos que están emitiendo en Estados Unidos, un lugar donde la magia si consideran importante y que le dan más hueco que aquí. Los invito a todos a hacer esto, porque se aprende muchísimo y te quedas con trucos muy interesantes.

----------

